# Jumeirah Village Triangle



## jsmi1980 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi there,

my wife and I are looking at a move to JVT in a few months. The constant battle with our landlord who is constantly trying to sell the apartment we are in have taken their toll. Anyhow, we want something with a garden and two beds plus study, so JVT seems to fit the bill.

I have had a good look over the forum and their seems to be a running theme with the usual settling in and having things such as DEWA organised. Aside from this, could anyone help out with the following:
1:generally, are the houses/villas of decent standard, or does everyone vary in quality and finishing? I've noticed a few issues with plumbing and so on.
2: who provides internet/tv/phone services for the area?
3: are any of the properties landscaped, or do you have to do this yourself? if so, did you manage to get the rental price down, or split the costs with the landlords? and
4: is access ok, or do the roads keep changing on a daily basis?

any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

Did you check Jumeirah Village Circle? There are some NICE villas around here.


----------



## yoplu (Apr 24, 2012)

Jumeirah village circle is one of the newest areas in dubai. keep in mind that part of the low price factors in part of the risk. access roads will change. communal landscaping may take months or years to arrive. speed bumps might get littered all over the place. 

build quality varies greatly depending on the develop. may be a good idea to live in one developed by a company with a solid reputation and a firm prescence in dubai so you know they wont dissappear if anything goes wrong.


----------



## jsmi1980 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks for the info. We are going to try and have a bit of a drive about both areas over the next few days to get a feel for the place. 

Have noticed on dubizzle that there are a lot of properties available in both areas. Just the luck of the draw I suppose as to whether the property you get has working pipes or not.

Any other hidden issues we should keep any eye out for? What about any household maintenance that may be needed?

Cheers


----------



## Bliksem (Oct 22, 2011)

We are also looking at that area and Arabian Ranches, in the Marina now.


----------



## Abdul_B (Aug 18, 2011)

I'd recommend Springs or Meadows to be honest. JVT is not yet complete in terms of road infrastructure and landscaping.


----------



## jsmi1980 (Oct 4, 2011)

We have looked at the Springs and the houses felt very small and cramped. Unfortunately the Meadows is out of our price range, but I agree with what you're saying, the area does look much, much better and the facilities such as gym, SPinneys etc is a huge bonus as well.


----------



## sabeenmansoor (Feb 13, 2012)

I have 'tried' to live in jvt for ten months and I didn't like it ... Ofcourse it depends maybe someone else might have loved that place but it was like sometimes nakheel didn't pay the electricity bill and all the street lights were out it was nearly every month plus there are no basic facilities and even if u forget a loaf of bread u have to travel all the way to spinneys in springs.... There were no clinics no gyms nothing just bare haunted under constructed area that was abandoned ... Both the sides of the villas were vacant and in evenings when I used to go out in my garden with my kid we used to feel creepy as nobody was living near us .... In the end I could not take any more and we shifted from that place as I used to feel lonely all the time .... So my advise will be to look for a place that is developed has facilities and neighbors around u ....


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

jsmi1980 said:


> We have looked at the Springs and the houses felt very small and cramped. Unfortunately the Meadows is out of our price range, but I agree with what you're saying, the area does look much, much better and the facilities such as gym, SPinneys etc is a huge bonus as well.


Have you taken a look at Jumeirah Village Circle ... there is a supermarket here !!!


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

ibkiss said:


> Have you taken a look at Jumeirah Village Circle ... there is a supermarket here !!!


There are good developers here, like Damac and Bavaria Gulf. Besides supermarketS, there are laundry shops, hair salons, curtain shops, and many restaurants deliver here. 

The only downside is the lack of a "community". But I can live with that.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

So guys, are JVT and JVC different, and if so, which one is "more developed".


----------



## arish_e (Nov 15, 2009)

sabeenmansoor said:


> I have 'tried' to live in jvt for ten months and I didn't like it ... Ofcourse it depends maybe someone else might have loved that place but it was like sometimes nakheel didn't pay the electricity bill and all the street lights were out it was nearly every month plus there are no basic facilities and even if u forget a loaf of bread u have to travel all the way to spinneys in springs.... There were no clinics no gyms nothing just bare haunted under constructed area that was abandoned ... Both the sides of the villas were vacant and in evenings when I used to go out in my garden with my kid we used to feel creepy as nobody was living near us .... In the end I could not take any more and we shifted from that place as I used to feel lonely all the time .... So my advise will be to look for a place that is developed has facilities and neighbors around u ....


Well, those were the experiences in the past. I bought a villa there primarily for the reason that in such price, you cannot get a stand alone Villa(Not conjoined townhouses) with so much of space inside and the allowance to extend your villa with permission, which Nakheel has already started granting. In the last 6 months, there has been tremendous improvement in the facilities and every now and then you see trees being planted road markings done, traffic light operating, tennis courts being completed etc etc. This is one of the best value for money place. I have a 7,100 sqft plot and my dewa bill has been in the range of AED 1000-1200.

Whenever I have complained, Nakheel has been very quick to respond. My last complain was about 1 street lamp post not working and within 24 hours, it was fixed.
Although it does feel a little lonely presently, but access roads are complete, I am sure you would then complain of traffic


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

arish_e said:


> Well, those were the experiences in the past. I bought a villa there primarily for the reason that in such price, you cannot get a stand alone Villa(Not conjoined townhouses) with so much of space inside and the allowance to extend your villa with permission, which Nakheel has already started granting. In the last 6 months, there has been tremendous improvement in the facilities and every now and then you see trees being planted road markings done, traffic light operating, tennis courts being completed etc etc. This is one of the best value for money place. I have a 7,100 sqft plot and my dewa bill has been in the range of AED 1000-1200.
> 
> Whenever I have complained, Nakheel has been very quick to respond. My last complain was about 1 street lamp post not working and within 24 hours, it was fixed.
> Although it does feel a little lonely presently, but access roads are complete, I am sure you would then complain of traffic


The last time I checked (about 2 months ago) , Nakheel straight away refused to 'extend' / construct additional space to the villas built by default . I tried hard to convince them to allow me to utilise the 3/4 portion of the empty plot that the villa is constructed by them ............ BUT a blunt reply from them saying 'We don't wish to spoil the image of the community .All the houses should look the same in a row' . !!!


----------



## arish_e (Nov 15, 2009)

ibkiss said:


> The last time I checked (about 2 months ago) , Nakheel straight away refused to 'extend' / construct additional space to the villas built by default . I tried hard to convince them to allow me to utilise the 3/4 portion of the empty plot that the villa is constructed by them ............ BUT a blunt reply from them saying 'We don't wish to spoil the image of the community .All the houses should look the same in a row' . !!!


Update your contact info with Nakheel so that you dont miss out on general communication. About a month back they sent out email to all owners that they are inviting application for extension. Those who want to start from scratch need to talk to a different department and those who already have the drawings ready need to talk to a separate department, pay the fees and get going.


----------



## cdpok (May 10, 2012)

arish_e said:


> Well, those were the experiences in the past. I bought a villa there primarily for the reason that in such price, you cannot get a stand alone Villa(Not conjoined townhouses) with so much of space inside and the allowance to extend your villa with permission, which Nakheel has already started granting. In the last 6 months, there has been tremendous improvement in the facilities and every now and then you see trees being planted road markings done, traffic light operating, tennis courts being completed etc etc. This is one of the best value for money place. I have a 7,100 sqft plot and my dewa bill has been in the range of AED 1000-1200.
> 
> Whenever I have complained, Nakheel has been very quick to respond. My last complain was about 1 street lamp post not working and within 24 hours, it was fixed.
> Although it does feel a little lonely presently, but access roads are complete, I am sure you would then complain of traffic



I live in JVT and there are certainly signs of accelerated progress in the last few weeks. Roads, traffic signals, all getting better. Where are they building tennis courts though? Have never seen that!


----------



## arish_e (Nov 15, 2009)

*tennis courts*



cdpok said:


> I live in JVT and there are certainly signs of accelerated progress in the last few weeks. Roads, traffic signals, all getting better. Where are they building tennis courts though? Have never seen that!


all those triangular areas in the middle of each district.. where you see contstruction in full swing is where you would find tennis courts, kids play area etc


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

my key criteria are family friendly parks, pools, safe paths and some greenery.
3 bed villa at around the 140K mark.
Schools are key too. Given that school location may be a bit luck of the draw, a residential area with good road links to get to schools that aren't on the doorstep.
Where should i look? Help much appreciated
Arabian Ranches seems to fit the bill, and there appears to be availability - where else?

Also, while i've got steam up...
what sort of discount from quoted rents should i expect to be able to negotiate - strictly as a ballpark guesstimate. Would be useful to know before we start looking.


----------



## debbie790 (Dec 28, 2010)

1. Are JVT & JVC the same?
2. Where are each of them?
3. Is Jumeirah Park part of JVT/JVC?

thanks
Debbie


----------



## Ridgeback (May 4, 2012)

debbie790 said:


> 1. Are JVT & JVC the same?
> 2. Where are each of them?
> 3. Is Jumeirah Park part of JVT/JVC?
> 
> ...


Hi Debbie,
Al Khail Road splits the 2 communities. So if your driving down Al Khail road towards emirates road, JVT will be on your right side & JVC to your left. JVT is just behind the Spings/Medows, it is not part of Jumeirah Park. Jumerirah Park has 3,4 & 5 Bedroom villas whereas JVT is mainly 2 bedroom villas with 1-2 bedroom townhouses.


----------

